# Koch green star and power maxed tfr cleaning power



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

First of all hello to everyone, and a happy New Year, as I haven't been here for a while, so a few weeks back I was in the market for a new prewash/tfr, I looked through the forum and came across these two products








As you can see I bought both of them because I thought I'll do a comparison.
The test horse for today is my wife's Honda civic which hasn't been cleaned for at least two or three months and it has no protection on the paintwork








I used both products at the ratio of 1 to 10
I sprayed both products on the back of the car and left it for about five minutes, as you can see from the picture below, Power maxed tfr is on the left and koch green star is on the right side








After I power washed the car I made a few short videos, koch green star on the right power maxed tfr on the left




Then I used both products on the rear wheels of the car
First Koch green star




Second Power Maxed tfr




Both of these products has a great cleaning power at 1:10 ratio, but Koch Green Star cleans a bit better imo and I am sure that on protected vehicle both of these products would do a much better job, but one thing I am not sure about is how safe these products are for different kinds of LSP
THANK YOU

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Need some make up pad tests to really gauge how well these clean.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

Would you say you could use PowerMaxed TFR on the wheel arches and under arch components ? It's seems very good value for money with the dilution ratios and good reviews in terms of cleaning ability


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Jaffa91 said:


> Would you say you could use PowerMaxed TFR on the wheel arches and under arch components ? It's seems very good value for money with the dilution ratios and good reviews in terms of cleaning ability


Can't see why not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> Need some make up pad tests to really gauge how well these clean.


Next time will do 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for the write up 

Might have to give Koch Gs a go after my BH Auto-Foam is up, but without starting the debate thats already raging on in the other thread, I do worry about its impact on the LSP. I sort of feel these products strike a balance between cleaning power and LSP preservation. I do wonder if Koch Gs is situated towards the cleaning end of that spectrum?

If TFR, and other products like BH Auto-foam, provide only marginally less cleaning power, but much better LSP preservation, then I would favour these more.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

This is from the Power Maxed website:



> Will not strip wax or sealant (completely LSP safe - Minimum dilution rate of 9:1)


http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/traffic-film-remover

I've recently got a much bigger vehicle than I'm used to and not finding snowfoam makes a dent in the grime on it. Thinking of a TFR that's more potent. The car come with a dealer applied LSP that doesn't bother me. It's swirly and will get fulled corrected in the summer months. 
For now I just want something that gets as much muck off without getting the bucket and mitt out (which I will anyway)


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Matt_Nic said:


> This is from the Power Maxed website:
> 
> http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/traffic-film-remover
> 
> ...


What snow foam are you using?


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> What snow foam are you using?


Now
http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/magifoam-blue-pre-wash-snow-foam.html

Previously
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/valet-pro-ph-neutral-snow-foam/prod_500.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/super-snow-foam-5-litre/prod_370.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washi...guys-honeydew-snow-foam-473ml-/prod_1500.html

And a few others.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Did you use warm water with gs or cold?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Matt_Nic said:


> Now
> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/magifoam-blue-pre-wash-snow-foam.html
> 
> Previously
> ...


Would explain the lack of cleaning power. Magnifoam doesn't do much at all except look pretty on the car I found.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> Would explain the lack of cleaning power. Magnifoam doesn't do much at all except look pretty on the car I found.


That's one of many that hasn't really done much, if anything IMO.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

The chemical guys one isn't particularly good either, haven't used the other 2. Magifoam is just terrible, the worst detailing product I have ever owned


----------



## Civic233 (Feb 12, 2015)

Got myself a bottle of gs on order!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

I would strongly suggest to anyone not to waste your hard earned cash on CG Honeydew.


----------



## Civic233 (Feb 12, 2015)

now seeing this gs product I think everything else I've used now was a waste of money!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

So I bought some Power Maxed and a pump sprayer.
Annoyingly the pump sprayer was faulty so I had to use it in my foam lance. Mixed it up st about 1:7 ratio. The bottle says 1:50 but I figured the foam lance uses water from the pressure washer so will dilute that right down.
It foamed up more than I expected. I covered the car and left it there for 5 or 6 minutes. Pressure washed it very thoroughly for a long time and left it to try to see the result.

Before



"Foamed"



Drying out




Either the foam lance diluted it too much or it's just crap. It was a waste of 10 minutes tbh.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

That definitely user error


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

wish wash said:


> That definitely user error


More like tool failure.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> More like tool failure.


Yes as this stuff is brilliant and on par with Koch chemie greenstar.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Definitely over diluted, get yourself a cheapo pump sprayer from the likes of wilco, £3 for a 2 litre one which is enough to do a car, then re do the test at 1:10 leave for only a few minutes to dwell. You will see a marked improvement on that.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> So I bought some Power Maxed and a pump sprayer.
> Annoyingly the pump sprayer was faulty so I had to use it in my foam lance. Mixed it up st about 1:7 ratio. The bottle says 1:50 but I figured the foam lance uses water from the pressure washer so will dilute that right down.
> It foamed up more than I expected. I covered the car and left it there for 5 or 6 minutes. Pressure washed it very thoroughly for a long time and left it to try to see the result.
> 
> Either the foam lance diluted it too much or it's just crap. It was a waste of 10 minutes tbh.


Most foam lances dilute at about 7 to 1 so if you diluted it 7 to 1 in the lance bottle, you were hitting the car at around 50-1.

I have not used powermaxed tfr, so cannot comment on this, but generally something would have to be pretty strong when neat to be effective at 50-1 hitting the car.

Also I can remember that hype is generated very quickly on this forum, and the latest thing suddenly becomes the best thing since sliced bread.

Autobrite magifoam was the greatest thing ever when launched, and now everyone slates it.

The other thing that strikes me about the "hype" now generated about Green star, is that by my understanding it is an APC. Now generally APCs when neat are often a lot stronger than pre washes and snowfoams, so it is perhaps not surprising that at 10 to 1 it is such an effective cleaner?

Anyone who has tried G101 (another APC) at 10 to 1 will know it is a very effective cleaner.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a bottle of green star and was interested in the results, particularly the X5 as it was sort of nearly on par with the conditions our cars face.

I will buy a bit of power max TFR next to see how that goes.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello everyone again, I have used both products next to each other on my daily runner, which hasn't been cleaned for a long time , you can see it from the picture below








Again both products were used at 1:5 dilution ratio, sprayed on and left to dwell for 5 minutes








Then pressure washed, this time I have used make up pads to test each product cleaning power as someone mentioned that this is the right way of doing it
















As you can see from the pictures above green star has performed much better again, next I moved on the wheels. Products sprayed on
















Then pressure washed
















and here green star performed better then power maxed TFR
Then I sprayed one of the sills with a green star and pressure washed all the panel to see if there is any difference between where I have used the green star and just washed the panel with a pressure washer. The picture before








And after








Not the best quality picture but you can still see the line between the sill and the rest of the panel where the green star was not used
Thank You

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice comparison, thanks for posting


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Impressive stuff. 

Gonz.


----------

